# ENTJs which match do you prefer INTPs or INFPs



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

just curious


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

INFPs, but my ideal type is probably ENFP (or ESFP).

I love feelers. Even if I disagree with them. They're just... awesome to be around and spend time with.

(I'm a bit more romantic than the typical ENTJ so my answer might not be typical.)


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like feelers too although they are sometimes difficult for me to relate to. They always have this soft side that is endearing to me.


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

INTP for me!


----------



## Al913 (Feb 27, 2015)

intp sx sp; because too much Fe or so dom is something I can't stand. same with infp.


----------

